# fiatella



## kurumin

Salve!
Cosa significa questa parola: FIATELLA?
Non la trovo nel dizionario deMauro 
Grazie.


----------



## clarayluz

Credo che si tratti di "alito" non proprio profumato, e che sia un termine usato soprattutto a Roma. 
Mi pare di averlo sentito in uno sketch televisivo o radiofonico... forse durante "Viva Radio 2" quando Gabriella Germani fa l'imitazione della Bellucci (che però è umbra)

clara


----------



## Necsus

Confermo il significato. Diciamo che sicuramente nel centro-Italia è usato.


----------



## sabrinita85

Una tipica frase:
_C'ha 'na fiatella...!_


----------



## irene.acler

Sicuramente in Trentino non è usato questo termine...nel resto delle regioni del nord non so con precisione.


----------



## rocamadour

irene.acler said:


> Sicuramente in Trentino non è usato questo termine...nel resto delle regioni del nord non so con precisione.


 
In Piemonte e Lombardia nemmeno!


----------



## gabrigabri

rocamadour said:


> In Piemonte e Lombardia nemmeno!


Non so se si usa, però io a Torino l'ho sentito!


----------



## rocamadour

gabrigabri said:


> Non so se si usa, però io a Torino l'ho sentito!


 
Da un torinese?


----------



## gabrigabri

rocamadour said:


> Da un torinese?



Mah... trovare dei veri torinesi è quasi impossibile! Penso di averlo sentito da qualche non torinese, ma non penso che abbia avuto origini romane o meridionali.


----------



## arirossa

gabrigabri said:


> Mah... trovare dei veri torinesi è quasi impossibile! Penso di averlo sentito da qualche non torinese, ma non penso che abbia avuto origini romane o meridionali.


Escludo semplicemente meridionali... Quello è "romano-romano", secondo me...


----------



## claudine2006

arirossa said:


> Escludo semplicemente meridionali... Quello è "romano-romano", secondo me...


Infatti, non l'avevo mai sentito prima....
Se continuiamo così i moderatori si vedranno obbligati ad aprire un forum romano-italiano.


----------



## kurumin

clarayluz said:


> forse durante "Viva Radio 2" quando Gabriella Germani fa l'imitazione della Bellucci
> clara


 
http://teledicoio.blogosfere.it/2006/07/rendiamo-giusti.html
non ridere


----------



## spaz

fiatella si usa sia in provincia di brescia, sia nel mantovano


----------



## effeundici

Ma si, anche in Toscana tranquillamente.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

In Sicilia e Calabria no. Sotto a chi tocca. ;-)


----------



## dub82

irene.acler said:


> Sicuramente in Trentino non è usato questo termine...nel resto delle regioni del nord non so con precisione.


 
Ti assicuro che in Piemonte non si usa.
Pero' da anni vivo a Roma.. ed e' molto usuale!

Indica l'alito non proprio profumato.. soprattutto la mattina, appena svegli


----------

